
Bethesda adds Denuvo anti-cheat which operates at ring zero as a driver - SirLotsaLocks
https://www.pcgamer.com/doom-eternals-first-update-includes-denuvo-anti-cheat/
======
dTal
A Ring-0 driver that installs silently, collects information, and phones home!
You could never trust that computer again. It turns your computer, a "trusted
device" controlled by you, into a games console, controlled by them. Without
telling you. This should be extremely illegal.

All in the name of "anti-cheating". And why is that such a pressing concern?
Because of another decision - like many games, it does not support _local_
multiplayer. All multiplay must go over their servers, and they don't know or
care whether you're in the same room or half a world away. So by interposing
themselves, they become responsible for moderating the entire experience.
Conversely, if a guy at your LAN part is using an aim bot, you just kick him
out. Or you compete to see who can write the best aim bot. The game is a
playground that you control.

It is a shame to see Doom's hacker-friendly origins so desecrated.

